# Do people here like Konosuke knives?



## LasagnaBurrito (Jul 16, 2015)

Hello all,

I'm curious what the opinion on the company "Konosuke" is? I've been looking at a lot of knives and they are one brand a lot of people seem to like. I have the option of getting a Konosuke Fuji Blue 32 Wa Gyuto in 240mm, but not sure if I want to get it or not. Looking at a few knives, and knife companies, so it's hard to make a choice. Just wanted to hear what people recommend?

I hear the Kono lasers are like the Gesshin Ginga (Most likely going to buy a Gesshin also  ), but curious bout the Kono Fuji... 


Thanks all!!!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jul 16, 2015)

I've owned several Konosuke knives, but have none at the moment. They were very popular at the height of the "thinner is better" meme a few years ago and still maintain that popularity. I, like others, have moved on to knives that have better all around performance.

As far as the brand is concerned, they are good quality knives that seem to never be in stock.

Rick


----------



## LasagnaBurrito (Jul 16, 2015)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> I've owned several Konosuke knives, but have none at the moment. They were very popular at the height of the "thinner is better" meme a few years ago and still maintain that popularity. I, like others, have moved on to knives that have better all around performance.
> 
> As far as the brand is concerned, they are good quality knives that seem to never be in stock.
> 
> Rick



What knives would you say have better performance? I don't want to get into a purchase, especially since I only have a limited time to act, and then regret it, but a lot of people seem to love it, but they aren't "experts" I guess, just chefs.

I could there is resale value in it though, if I dislike it..

So you think I shouldn't get it since I have a chance to now? As you said they aren't every in stock places, so the fact I get a chance now seems tempting... 

Thanks for the advice, as always.

If I'm getting more than one knife atm, I think I should get different brands, at least, to try them out.... Maybe if I got all Gingas it would be perfect for me, but I like variety, I guess? It's hard to know what I will like when it comes to the knives


----------



## Dubrdr20 (Jul 16, 2015)

I'm not sure how well kono does in the kitchen but they are great in sushi bar when pulling orders. Not so much when prepping fish though.


----------



## LasagnaBurrito (Jul 16, 2015)

Dubrdr20 said:


> I'm not sure how well kono does in the kitchen but they are great in sushi bar when pulling orders. Not so much when prepping fish though.



What do you mean by "pulling orders?" What don't you like about fish prep? I doon't really do any of that so I don't thnink that would be an issue, but not 100% sure what I will use the Gyuto for, since the Suji is what I'm looking for for sushi purposes?

Unless, of course, people have other suggestions haha


----------



## havox07 (Jul 16, 2015)

LasagnaBurrito said:


> What knives would you say have better performance? I don't want to get into a purchase, especially since I only have a limited time to act, and then regret it, but a lot of people seem to love it, but they aren't "experts" I guess, just chefs.
> 
> I could there is resale value in it though, if I dislike it..
> 
> ...



Personally I would get a Gesshin Ginga or a Konosuke, they are both fantastic knives but quite similar overall being "lasers" which means they are very thin and slice through many things amazingly well. The negative of lasers is food release, with such a thin blade the sides of the blade are usually completely flat and thus food can easily stick to the sides, where with a thicker knife, one can have a grind which is not flat, often S shaped or something similar and food will more easily fall off the blade. Lasers gained a lot of traction a few years ago and konosuke is the most popular maker of them. In recent years the laser fad has gone down but they are by no means bad knives. It comes all down to preference in the end.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jul 16, 2015)

LasagnaBurrito said:


> What knives would you say have better performance? I don't want to get into a purchase, especially since I only have a limited time to act, and then regret it, but a lot of people seem to love it, but they aren't "experts" I guess, just chefs.
> 
> I could there is resale value in it though, if I dislike it..
> 
> ...



When I speak of performance, I refer to the overall utility of the knife, to me, not necessarily to anyone else. I enjoyed the experience that a thin blade provided, gliding through food as if it wasn't there, but did not enjoy the way that sometimes what I cut clung tenaciously to the side of the blade. My knives of choice at the present time are somewhat heavier than the Konosuke (or Gesshin Ginga), so that the knife can be ground with some convexity to help the food release. Note that these knives are used for general prep work, not slicing. I still have a nicely thin and narrow blade for that.

I would suggest that you get the Konosuke you are considering while it is available. If you find you don't care for it, it will be a easy sale, here or at another forum, Lasagna.

Rick


----------



## MadDurrr (Jul 16, 2015)

LasagnaBurrito said:


> What knives would you say have better performance? I don't want to get into a purchase, especially since I only have a limited time to act, and then regret it, but a lot of people seem to love it, but they aren't "experts" I guess, just chefs.



I think chefs and professional cooks would make the ideal guinea pigs for knife evaluation, no?


----------



## LasagnaBurrito (Jul 16, 2015)

havox07 said:


> Personally I would get a Gesshin Ginga or a Konosuke, they are both fantastic knives but quite similar overall being "lasers" which means they are very thin and slice through many things amazingly well. The negative of lasers is food release, with such a thin blade the sides of the blade are usually completely flat and thus food can easily stick to the sides, where with a thicker knife, one can have a grind which is not flat, often S shaped or something similar and food will more easily fall off the blade. Lasers gained a lot of traction a few years ago and konosuke is the most popular maker of them. In recent years the laser fad has gone down but they are by no means bad knives. It comes all down to preference in the end.



That's what I hear, and one thing I've been thinking about with a Ginga Suji, since the knife is going to be used for Sushi, i don't know if the rolls sticking will be an issue. Well there are Konosuke Lasers, and then the Fujiyama line which is the one I'm looking at now.



Pensacola Tiger said:


> When I speak of performance, I refer to the overall utility of the knife, to me, not necessarily to anyone else. I enjoyed the experience that a thin blade provided, gliding through food as if it wasn't there, but did not enjoy the way that sometimes what I cut clung tenaciously to the side of the blade. My knives of choice at the present time are somewhat heavier than the Konosuke (or Gesshin Ginga), so that the knife can be ground with some convexity to help the food release. Note that these knives are used for general prep work, not slicing. I still have a nicely thin and narrow blade for that.
> 
> I would suggest that you get the Konosuke you are considering while it is available. If you find you don't care for it, it will be a easy sale, here or at another forum, Lasagna.
> 
> Rick



Thanks . I was interested in the konosuke myself, but yeah I don't want something that will causxe the Maki rolls to stick, but a little sticking is okay I guess, I just don't want it to fall apart by sticking.

I guess I could try it out, and if I don't like it, I could sell it. I'ts just such a quick purchase that I normally don't do... (as you can see I'm spending a lot of time trying to find the best knife). WOuld you say it's worth spending 330$ for the knife in BLue #2, when I might have the option of getting it in White #2 for 260?$ There's a big price difference, and I'm not sure why...



MadDurrr said:


> I think chefs and professional cooks would make the ideal guinea pigs for knife evaluation, no?



FOr sure, I merely meant a lot of the people I speak to seem to just hear things, and don't have much experience, where a professional will havem ore, or a knife lover. I meant more on the home/hobby chef, but they might have a ton of knives too. Experts will understand more about the knives' properties than a noobie, and will be able to understand more about it than if it cuts well or w/e...


I have no damn clue though


----------



## easy13 (Jul 16, 2015)

Kono Fujiyamas have a different/more complex grind than the Konosuke Lasers - HD,HH,etc... Thicker spine, nice taper, but definitely thin behind the edge.


----------



## LasagnaBurrito (Jul 16, 2015)

havox07 said:


> Personally I would get a Gesshin Ginga or a Konosuke, they are both fantastic knives but quite similar overall being "lasers" which means they are very thin and slice through many things amazingly well. The negative of lasers is food release, with such a thin blade the sides of the blade are usually completely flat and thus food can easily stick to the sides, where with a thicker knife, one can have a grind which is not flat, often S shaped or something similar and food will more easily fall off the blade. Lasers gained a lot of traction a few years ago and konosuke is the most popular maker of them. In recent years the laser fad has gone down but they are by no means bad knives. It comes all down to preference in the end.





Pensacola Tiger said:


> When I speak of performance, I refer to the overall utility of the knife, to me, not necessarily to anyone else. I enjoyed the experience that a thin blade provided, gliding through food as if it wasn't there, but did not enjoy the way that sometimes what I cut clung tenaciously to the side of the blade. My knives of choice at the present time are somewhat heavier than the Konosuke (or Gesshin Ginga), so that the knife can be ground with some convexity to help the food release. Note that these knives are used for general prep work, not slicing. I still have a nicely thin and narrow blade for that.
> 
> I would suggest that you get the Konosuke you are considering while it is available. If you find you don't care for it, it will be a easy sale, here or at another forum, Lasagna.
> 
> Rick





MadDurrr said:


> I think chefs and professional cooks would make the ideal guinea pigs for knife evaluation, no?





easy13 said:


> Kono Fujiyamas have a different/more complex grind than the Konosuke Lasers - HD,HH,etc... Thicker spine, nice taper, but definitely thin behind the edge.



DO you like the grind/knife? It seems that the Fuji's are clad, compared to the mono-steel Lasers.

I was really interested ina l aser, but if the Ginga are similar I just might jump on that


----------



## havox07 (Jul 16, 2015)

Another tidbit to add, I don't think with cutting rolls there will be much difference with sticking between lasers and thicker knives. The food released is more for when chopping fruits and vegetables, while with something like slicing maki rolls, a convex grind won't really change too much with potential to stick. 

As for being worried about picking the wrong knife seriously don't worry about it too much. I spent weeks if not months trying to find "the best" in the end there is no real best knife for everyone, everyone will use it differently and like different things. In the end no matter what you buy it will be a fantastic knife and you will have to go through a few different knives over the time to figure out exactly what you want. With the knives you are buying they literally are better than a lot of generic stainless restaurant knives, so they will be a pretty big upgrade in that regard.


----------



## Ruso (Jul 16, 2015)

I have Kono HD, is a nice knife. Good cutter, splendid F&F, good steel. Also there are several different lines from Konosuke, and I am pretty sure all have great F&F and QA is top notch. If I had funds I would definitely acquire more Konosuke knives.


----------



## tkern (Jul 16, 2015)

I have a Kono fugi 240 gyuto and have used it in a professional kitchen for the last 3-4yrs. It's a well made knife, solid performance and at the price point (or at least it was when I got one) a very nice purchase.


----------



## LasagnaBurrito (Jul 16, 2015)

Thanks all, I think I'm going to hop on this Blue #2 Gyuto, the only issue I just realized is that I am a lefty... will this knife work for me? I heard that all Japanese Knives are Asymmetrical, and you have to get the knives in Left or Right, but some knives I see as having 50/50 bevels, and the sites say they are "Ambidextrous" knives, but I don't know if that is correct, so I wanted to ask first before buying something I cannot use... hahahah


----------



## 420layersofdank (Jul 16, 2015)

I love my bl2 to death. Will probably be passed down from generation to generation. Definitely.top 5


----------



## LasagnaBurrito (Jul 16, 2015)

havox07 said:


> Personally I would get a Gesshin Ginga or a Konosuke, they are both fantastic knives but quite similar overall being "lasers" which means they are very thin and slice through many things amazingly well. The negative of lasers is food release, with such a thin blade the sides of the blade are usually completely flat and thus food can easily stick to the sides, where with a thicker knife, one can have a grind which is not flat, often S shaped or something similar and food will more easily fall off the blade. Lasers gained a lot of traction a few years ago and konosuke is the most popular maker of them. In recent years the laser fad has gone down but they are by no means bad knives. It comes all down to preference in the end.





Pensacola Tiger said:


> When I speak of performance, I refer to the overall utility of the knife, to me, not necessarily to anyone else. I enjoyed the experience that a thin blade provided, gliding through food as if it wasn't there, but did not enjoy the way that sometimes what I cut clung tenaciously to the side of the blade. My knives of choice at the present time are somewhat heavier than the Konosuke (or Gesshin Ginga), so that the knife can be ground with some convexity to help the food release. Note that these knives are used for general prep work, not slicing. I still have a nicely thin and narrow blade for that.
> 
> I would suggest that you get the Konosuke you are considering while it is available. If you find you don't care for it, it will be a easy sale, here or at another forum, Lasagna.
> 
> Rick





MadDurrr said:


> I think chefs and professional cooks would make the ideal guinea pigs for knife evaluation, no?





420layersofdank said:


> I love my bl2 to death. Will probably be passed down from generation to generation. Definitely.top 5



bl2? Blue #2?

Nice . 

I think I might jump on this, I wonder what handles they have :O.


----------



## LasagnaBurrito (Jul 16, 2015)

There is also a choice of just getting a Gesshin Ginga in White #2, 240mm, for a litle less than the Kono Fuji.


Anyone have comments on that?


----------



## Artichoke (Jul 16, 2015)

LasagnaBurrito said:


> There is also a choice of just getting a Gesshin Ginga in White #2, 240mm, for a litle less than the Kono Fuji.
> 
> 
> Anyone have comments on that?



I have that knife in the 210 mm version. 

Just do it, you will not be disappointed.


----------



## LasagnaBurrito (Jul 16, 2015)

Artichoke said:


> I have that knife in the 210 mm version.
> 
> Just do it, you will not be disappointed.



The Ginga, or the Kono?


----------



## havox07 (Jul 16, 2015)

LasagnaBurrito said:


> The Ginga, or the Kono?



Literally either. They are both fantastic.


----------



## Artichoke (Jul 16, 2015)

LasagnaBurrito said:


> The Ginga, or the Kono?



Gessin Ginga.

Additionally, Jon's customer service is tops.


----------



## Ruso (Jul 16, 2015)

LasagnaBurrito said:


> There is also a choice of just getting a Gesshin Ginga in White #2, 240mm, for a litle less than the Kono Fuji.
> 
> 
> Anyone have comments on that?



Kono Fuji vs Ginga is not the best comparison. Kono HD or HH vs Ginga is much closer. 

Between Fuji and Ginga I would probably go with Fuji first and then save some more and buy Ginga 

I am sure you will not be disappointed with either or.


----------



## LasagnaBurrito (Jul 16, 2015)

Ruso said:


> Kono Fuji vs Ginga is not the best comparison. Kono HD or HH vs Ginga is much closer.
> 
> Between Fuji and Ginga I would probably go with Fuji first and then save some more and buy Ginga
> 
> I am sure you will not be disappointed with either or.



For sure, I know they are more in line with the Laser Konosuke, but I was curious what people thought on them, vs the Fuji... 

So hmmm... Still a hard choice what to do...

Seems a lot of people are steering more towards the Fuji, but some the Ginga... 

OH THE AGONY..... :spin chair::spin chair::spin chair::spin chair:


----------



## bkdc (Jul 16, 2015)

Lasers rock.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jul 16, 2015)

bkdc said:


> Lasers rock.



No they don't - they push cut. :whistling:


----------



## Dardeau (Jul 16, 2015)

Applause


----------



## daveb (Jul 16, 2015)

Have you considered a Gyuto from Dickaroundmore? They come with a keyboard on the handle.:groucho:


----------



## LasagnaBurrito (Jul 16, 2015)

daveb said:


> Have you considered a Gyuto from Dickaroundmore? They come with a keyboard on the handle.:groucho:



2 rude posts, one after the other, very baffling from a moderator who represents this site. I'm sorry that I'm spending time trying to find a knife, posting for a few days... I could only imagine if I did join this forum a month ago, how rude people would be...


Good day.


----------



## chiffonodd (Jul 16, 2015)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> No they don't - they push cut. :whistling:



:rofl2:


----------



## daveb (Jul 16, 2015)

Dude, just having some fun at your expense. I think I'm hilarious. And even the most cordial observer would be wondering how long does this last.

All of the knives discussed, carbon, stainless, petty, suji, gyuto, ginga, kono, uraku, and more are good knives. You can't make a bad decision among them. Suggest you quit trying to make a perfect decision.


----------



## MadDurrr (Jul 17, 2015)

I agree, just take the leap already and let the journey begin. :wink:


----------



## spoiledbroth (Jul 17, 2015)

Dubrdr20 said:


> I'm not sure how well kono does in the kitchen but they are great in sushi bar when pulling orders. Not so much when prepping fish though.



They excel in a kitchen, as far as I can tell. I have seen a guy split lobster tails with his HH 270mm... 


You do not need any kind of special knife to cut a maki roll by the way... Specifically you do not need to buy a sujihiki to slice something an inch thick.


----------



## perneto (Jul 17, 2015)

LasagnaBurrito said:


> Thanks all, I think I'm going to hop on this Blue #2 Gyuto, the only issue I just realized is that I am a lefty... will this knife work for me? I heard that all Japanese Knives are Asymmetrical, and you have to get the knives in Left or Right, but some knives I see as having 50/50 bevels, and the sites say they are "Ambidextrous" knives, but I don't know if that is correct, so I wanted to ask first before buying something I cannot use... hahahah



Since you are left-handed, I think you should avoid the Konosuke Fujiyama. 

Almost all Japanese knives are asymmetric, but the asymmetry is more pronounced on thicker knives such as the Fujiyama. This type of knife can be ordered specifically with a left-handed grind, for an extra fee.

On the other hand a laser like the Ginga will work almost the same for a right or left-handed user.


----------



## havox07 (Jul 17, 2015)

Very true, lasers will be much less asymmetric. And like we have said, you won't get a perfect knife on the first go. The knife will still be fantastic but you will learn if you want a longer blade, or something with more or less heft. Just jump in and get started. I spent a month trying to find the perfect knife before buying a ginga, within the next two months I have bought 3 more knives and am looking at a kato or shig. You learn what you want and I mean with such beautiful knives you will always want another.


----------



## vern1 (Jul 17, 2015)

daveb said:


> Dude, just having some fun at your expense. I think I'm hilarious. And even the most cordial observer would be wondering how long does this last.
> 
> All of the knives discussed, carbon, stainless, petty, suji, gyuto, ginga, kono, uraku, and more are good knives. You can't make a bad decision among them. Suggest you quit trying to make a perfect decision.



Well I thought it was pretty funny!! But honestly having read the 80 odd posts in 2 different threads, at some point ya just got move on something. The endless debate, especially when you are new to J-knives, just seems to come full circle at some point.....

And you cant have too thin a skin on forums but when long time members with endless knowledge tell you that you are hitting the wall then maybe ya have! :newhere:


----------



## Tall Dark and Swarfy (Jul 17, 2015)

80 odd posts here. Add in all the posts on CKTG, Blade Forums, Knife Forums, Chef Talk and our new friend has taken up a big chunk of the knife world bandwidth.

I actually do admire the guy for becoming knowledgeable on the subject before jumping in. It's how I did it (passively, though, rather than actively). But at some point you need to get a knife in your hand and start putting steel to product. One of the reasons the 'value' Kanehide was recommended to him long ago. Not my first or even tenth choice, but it's better than Farberware. 

Cheers,

Rick


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jul 17, 2015)

When cutting Maki Sushi rolls have a damp towel on edge of board to wipe knife. I like thin knives for sushi rolls. No worries keep your humor don't take the old geezers having fun on this forum serious


----------



## chiffonodd (Jul 17, 2015)

daveb said:


> Dude, just having some fun at your expense . . .



lol being at the receiving end of one of daveb's quips is a rite of passage round these parts  wear it like a badge of honor!


----------



## SolidSnake03 (Jul 17, 2015)

Have owned a few Kono's over the years and regret selling the HD stuff the most of all. The Fuji's i owned were W#2 and reactive as all get out, didnt like that. The HD stuff was wonderful though and honestly i sold it because im an idiot, seriously wish i had kept those knives (HD's).

You really cant go wrong with Kono, everything I've owned or tried by them was a very very nice knife but fair warning that their Fuji line is highly reactive.


----------



## perneto (Jul 17, 2015)

SolidSnake03 said:


> Have owned a few Kono's over the years and regret selling the HD stuff the most of all. The Fuji's i owned were W#2 and reactive as all get out, didnt like that. The HD stuff was wonderful though and honestly i sold it because im an idiot, seriously wish i had kept those knives (HD's).
> 
> You really cant go wrong with Kono, everything I've owned or tried by them was a very very nice knife but fair warning that their Fuji line is highly reactive.



My Fujiyama White #1 gyuto isn't very reactive at all... I guess it varies.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jul 17, 2015)

My white #2 Kono was pretty reactive until I forced a patina.


----------



## Tall Dark and Swarfy (Jul 17, 2015)

Nicely applied!


----------



## mark76 (Jul 18, 2015)

Very nice patina, Rick! What technique did you use to apply it?


----------



## SolidSnake03 (Jul 18, 2015)

perneto said:


> My Fujiyama White #1 gyuto isn't very reactive at all... I guess it varies.



The Fuji W#2 I had was incredibly reactive....annoyingly so actually in that it would discolor onions and was one of the first knives I've ever had that actually turned a Granny Smith Apple grey/black. All along the cut edge the Granny Smith Apple discolored almost immediately, was a huge surprise for me.

That said, I know that the various Fuji lines differ so it's completely possible but whatever occurred, my W#2 was quite "hot" so to speak. Not a negative for everyone but for me it was a big annoyance/hassle.

Anyhow, just wanted to share and clarify my experiences a bit with this one.

Love that forced patina Rick, you get that dull-ish grey color by lightly steel wool scrubbing a mustard patina?


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jul 18, 2015)

mark76 said:


> Very nice patina, Rick! What technique did you use to apply it?



Mustard dabbed on with a fingertip.


----------



## havox07 (Jul 18, 2015)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> Mustard dabbed on with a fingertip.



Looks great, I tried that on my Tanaka, unfortunately I didn't get the memo that the less mustard you add the more the patina develops and ended up pretty much coating the blade in it, which resulted in not very much happening.


----------



## spoiledbroth (Jul 19, 2015)

While I've observed that myself I do not understand the phenomenon (with mustard) ... why does submersion in vinegar work? Because of the oxygen present in the water (vinegar is like 98% water)?? Or when people do pocket knives by sticking in a lemon (or potato I read!)

Any rocket scientists around?


----------



## WiscoNole (Jul 20, 2015)

the Konosuke Fujiyama knives are fantastic for the price. I have a funayuki in blue 2 and a gyuto in white 2 and both are really well-made.


----------



## MrOli (Jul 20, 2015)

I have been after a Kono for a while and found a really striking Fujiyama blue Sakura...is it me or the polished flowers will disappear in a short while due to the steel damascus cladding reactivity?


----------



## bkdc (Jul 20, 2015)

WiscoNole said:


> the Konosuke Fujiyama knives are fantastic for the price. I have a funayuki in blue 2 and a gyuto in white 2 and both are really well-made.



I've always wanted one, but I keep trying to compare the Gesshin Kagekiyo to the Fujiyama as their geometries appear very similar.


----------



## chinacats (Jul 20, 2015)

bkdc said:


> I've always wanted one, but I keep trying to compare the Gesshin Kagekiyo to the Fujiyama as their geometries appear very similar.



There is a current thread that does just that.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jul 22, 2015)

Forced patina on Konosuke white steel 240mm. Used this knife at work, tried forced patina as home blade, ended up selling to a cook friend. Rick like your finger tip patina.

Half/Half mustard & white vinegar add some lemon juice


----------



## chiffonodd (Jul 22, 2015)

keithsaltydog said:


> Forced patina on Konosuke white steel 240mm. Used this knife at work, tried forced patina as home blade, ended up selling to a cook friend. Rick like your finger tip patina.
> 
> Half/Half mustard & white vinegar add some lemon juice



Keith really like the way the patina and kanji complement each other there, pretty cool


----------



## spoiledbroth (Jul 22, 2015)

wow that is a really great forced patina on the kono! I have noticed none of the patinas I force on my knife really stick around... They are very quickly replaced especially when working with raw fish.


----------



## _PixelNinja (Jul 22, 2015)

keithsaltydog said:


> Forced patina on Konosuke white steel 240mm. Used this knife at work, tried forced patina as home blade, ended up selling to a cook friend. Rick like your finger tip patina.
> 
> Half/Half mustard & white vinegar add some lemon juice


I'm not a patina guy at all, but that looks swell!


----------



## spoiledbroth (Jul 22, 2015)

It really remind me of CUEPAT type camouflage


----------



## WiscoNole (Jul 26, 2015)

bkdc said:


> I've always wanted one, but I keep trying to compare the Gesshin Kagekiyo to the Fujiyama as their geometries appear very similar.


I have a Kagekiyo kiritsuke-shaped gyuto. It's stunning in every regard.


----------



## Pigcamehome (Jul 27, 2015)

I have a kono hd2 suji 300 and absolutely love it. I use it mostly for cold smoked salmon and brisket. Edge retention is excellent, feels great in my hands, very easy to sharpen and just looks baeutiful. 
A few of my buddies have the kono hd2 gyuto and they love them as well.

Check out takeda as well. They are excellent knives. I own a couple. People worry about rust on the super blue, however, I use mine on the line and it is not a big deal. Just wipe it clean when water hits it, and if rusts does form, simply rub some baking soda/water sloution on it and it comes right off.

Long story short, I would recommend a hd2 kono or the fuji blue hands down.


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Jul 27, 2015)

FWIW - I have a Kono Gyuto (240mm in ZDP-189) that is beautiful and really fun to use. Good luck with what ever you decide but I don't think you can go wrong with the Kono (or Gesshin Ginga) and it doesn't really matter (IMO) as a year from when you get it you will be looking in other directions ... or heaven help you looking at B/S/T ...


----------

